

Developers to follow on Twitter - KWD
http://mashable.com/2009/06/04/developers-tips-twitter/
I actually found this to be a useful resource. I've added several from this list, and it has a nice variety of specialites.
======
chrisduesing
This is great but it is pretty heavily RoR/CSS/JS slanted. Perhaps the HN
community can recommend some of their Twitter follows here?

I don't have too many super tech people I follow yet, mostly friends and
entrepreneur types (but in the spirit of getting the ball rolling)

Jeff Barr talks about AWS a lot (and answers questions).
<http://twitter.com/jeffbarr>

Kevin Smith for Erlang <http://twitter.com/kevsmith>

~~~
sant0sk1
Ruby devs I follow and recommend: igrigorik, _why, techpickles, greggpollack,
topfunky

~~~
jfornear
2nd igrigorik <http://www.igvita.com/>

------
goodkarma
Ummm, I'm pretty sure Jason Fried is a designer (and not a developer).

------
wallflower
Searching for 'SDK' brings up some interesting people to follow now and again.

<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=SDK>

------
rbanffy
gvanrossum, webmink, merlyn, limi are the ones I see the most

------
tptacek
s/to/I

